

Mozilla’s Data Privacy Principles Revisited - zobzu
https://blog.mozilla.org/privacy/2014/11/11/mozillas-data-privacy-principles-revisited/

======
pdknsk
I wonder if this means that health reports and crash logs are no longer
submitted by default.

------
eevilspock
Zero mention of Mozilla's dependence on advertising revenue (via Google) and
the inherent conflicts with privacy.

